# Nodak Advertisements.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I would like to start off by saying, I fully support having advertisements, I understand why we need especially for an excellent site such as this. However, I believe some of them are getting to be over the top, especially the John Deere ad (which I'm sure is the biggest or one of the biggest site sponsors). EVERY time I log onto this site, I cannot enjoy it due to the John Deere add getting nicked when I rolled over it. To top it off, the "close" portion of the add is right over the sensitive part to re-open the page size add that blocks the site. I had it pop up 7 times in the span of 30 seconds before I was able to ninja my cursor away from it. I have witnessed too many sites that become ghost towns for the same reasons I am discussing, and have personally left sites for these reasons. I do not want this to happen to this site because it is one of my favorites.

Also, please don't delete this. The patrons of this site make up a large portion of its content, we should be able to discuss this like adults.

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've really never had any issues with my pop up blocker on. Sometimes something does come up or I click on an add by mistake. I hate the ones in the back ground that I click on so I can use my page wheel. I guess you just have to put up with some advertising since its a free site.


----------

